# Baby's leg turned purple in his sleep - result = just one of those things



## lisaf

My care provider just called me. My son is napping, she peeked in to check on him and his legs were all tucked up under him and one of them had turned completely purple. It was not caught on anything, nothing was wrapped around it, it was tucked up under the other leg though.
(he rolls around and usually sleeps on his tummy these days)

He's fine now, she rolled him over and massaged his leg and it turned pink again (he stayed asleep through it all).

Is this normal??!


----------



## Kittifer

.


----------



## Aberrance

I would call the doctor and run it by them. It's likely nothing, but if there's a circulation issue, it's best to catch it fast.
It's not good to have a limb so starved for blood/oxygen, and if there's something internal causing it, it needs to be corrected so that fingers, toes, or even full limbs dont die, and require amputation. Please dont panic though! It might've been a weird position, and it might've not been as severe as it sounded over the phone.


----------



## Miss_Bump

I would also call your doctor.

I wouldn't say it's normal for a limb on anyone to change colour like that.

It probably was just the position your LO was sleeping in but I would double check tho just for piece of mind :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

I called the doctor and spoke to the advice nurse. She said it sounds unusual, but not an immediate cause for concern. If it happens again she wants us to make an appointment but just keep an eye on it for now. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## sequeena

Thomas does this all the time. I spoke to my doctor and he didn't seem concerned. I think it's a circulation problem maybe? Either way it doesn't stay purple for very long but it worries me when it happens.


----------



## lisaf

So it happened again... we had my SIL take a picture this time.
https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/misc012-1.jpg
She said it actually gets worse than this but she didn't want to let it so just snapped the pic and moved him.
(we're not sure if his hand is purple too... it looks like its just bad lighting and SIL didn't mention his hand, but we're having her check today - we're also switchign to disposables for the day to see if it happens with those or if the cloth are cutting into him funny)


Called the doctor since they told me to if it happened again. We went to see the doc, he did a very thorough check of his circulation and he couldn't detect any issues with that at all. He called a vascular specialist and they are doing an ultrasound to check his belly to make sure there are no abnormalities there that might be causing this. But otherwise he's in such great health they're not really worried. I asked about heart conditions and he said there would be other indicators of poor health if it was related to his heart and it really just looks like a bad position that he got himself into.

It was super helpful to have the pictures since the doc could see that we weren't just crazy parents, lol.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

He just cutting off circulation because of the way he is laying. That has happened to Corrine when my mother was holding her a certain way while sleeping. 

Can you move him or is he a light sleeper? I would just reposition that leg.


----------



## lisaf

my SIL moves him when she sees him do that. When I'm around, I'm too afraid of waking him to check on him during naps :dohh:

The doc thought it was just the position too, but it still really 'shouldn't' happen that easily or that severely, you know?


----------



## MizzDeeDee

I get what you're saying.... is it only in that position or does it happen all the time?


----------



## prdlyexpectng

hmm i know that baby's circulatory systems are not the greatest and pretty immature. but this would concern me a little bit!

in all honesty though, if he seems fine otherwise, im sure its nothing to worry about. just call his doctor to put ur mind at ease


----------



## lisaf

It seems to only be this position. They're doing the ultrasound to make sure its not something with his organs pressing down when he's on that side.
I'm not totally freaked out about it, just the slight paranoia that its a rare condition or a sign of a heart problem etc, lol..
If the ultrasound is clear though, we'll just keep an eye on it, try to keep him out of that position and watch to make sure it doesn't get worse etc...


----------



## prdlyexpectng

if it was a heart problem, it wouldn't just be his leg turning purple. my baby was born with a severe congenital heart defect and it wasn't just a leg or hand or foot that was purplish/blue, it was his whole body.


----------



## Septie

Wow. I am on my second baby, and have never seen anything like it...I would definitely want to investigate further, as it is happening repeatedly. Including having them take a look at his heart if the ultrasound doesn't reveal anything (there is a whole range of heart problems, some severe, some less severe).
And of course, it could just be that your LO simply has a preference to sleep in such an awkward way that happens to cut off the circulation.:shrug: Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Gen79

That used to happen with my LO for her first 2 months or so. I called a nurse in to check her out when I first saw it, before we even left the hospital. They brought her to check the circulation in her limbs and she was fine. A pediatrician said that it happens with infants sometimes and not to worry. However, your LO is a bit older. Maybe his circulatory system hasn't quite caught up yet? Anyway, you have a doc on it so I'm sure everything will be fine as he doesn't seem concerned. Just wanted to tell you I've seen it before.


----------



## lisaf

Gen79 said:


> That used to happen with my LO for her first 2 months or so. I called a nurse in to check her out when I first saw it, before we even left the hospital. They brought her to check the circulation in her limbs and she was fine. A pediatrician said that it happens with infants sometimes and not to worry. However, your LO is a bit older. Maybe his circulatory system hasn't quite caught up yet? Anyway, you have a doc on it so I'm sure everything will be fine as he doesn't seem concerned. Just wanted to tell you I've seen it before.

I remember it happened to my guy in the hospital.. couldn't believe how dark purple his leg turned!!..
Yeah, its not really supposed to happen, if we had a premature baby or something where he was catching up in other ways I'd understand, but he's a really robust baby, strong, hitting milestones early etc... :shrug:


----------



## Gen79

lisaf said:


> Gen79 said:
> 
> 
> That used to happen with my LO for her first 2 months or so. I called a nurse in to check her out when I first saw it, before we even left the hospital. They brought her to check the circulation in her limbs and she was fine. A pediatrician said that it happens with infants sometimes and not to worry. However, your LO is a bit older. Maybe his circulatory system hasn't quite caught up yet? Anyway, you have a doc on it so I'm sure everything will be fine as he doesn't seem concerned. Just wanted to tell you I've seen it before.
> 
> I remember it happened to my guy in the hospital.. couldn't believe how dark purple his leg turned!!..
> Yeah, its not really supposed to happen, if we had a premature baby or something where he was catching up in other ways I'd understand, but he's a really robust baby, strong, hitting milestones early etc... :shrug:Click to expand...

Yeah, I understand. I hope you get to the bottom of it, or at least it just stops happening! :hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Ultrasound scheduled for tomorrow morning. The doc who ordered it talked to a vascular specialist who said to do an abdominal scan.
The lab thats going to do the scan called the vascular specialist for more details and now they're going to do a scan on his leg.

I'm so confused, I want it all looked at tomorrow. Called the doc who ordered it again and they're supposed to look into it and will make sure I get the right scan. :dohh:


----------



## holidaysan

Hope it all goes well hun xx


----------



## MizzDeeDee

Let us know how it goes Lisa.


----------



## Spunky

WOW! Didn't know if you were a paranoid parent or not (my doc says blue hands and feet are normal in cold) until I saw the picture! How scary for you! I'm replying to make sure I can follow up after the appointment. Hope it goes well!


----------



## lisaf

Lol.. well funny enough, I'm not the one who noticed, its my SIL who has seen it when watching him and I doubted her too a lot until I saw the picture!
I don't check on him every 10 minutes when he sleeps like she does (I'm too afraid of waking him, lol).. .and when I do check on him, he's never in this position which seems to be the position the few times she's seen it happen.


----------



## lisaf

I do not have the results yet... hopefully today. I was told the results would be sent to the doctor in the afternoon yesterday but when I called at 3 I was told the results weren't in yet and that they'd call me when they got them.

Getting that ultrasound done was an exercise in patience though, lol... he just wanted to grab the cord from the sensors, he wanted to sit up and roll over/crawl (he just started sitting up and crawling). I held him down for a bit, kept pulling his hands away and ended up having to resort to singing to him to keep him entertained. Talk about embarrassing for me though, lol... 
Apparently I should have just played with the towel though, once I started wiping him down he thought the towel was the most entertaining/funniest thing ever, lol!

I do have one possible idea for the cause of this. I'm not a doctor lol, but dr. Google has given me a couple clues. He has a hairy patch on his butt which was surprising to us since me and DH are not hairy people. A friend of mine told me that it can be a sign of a mild form of spina bifida (so mild that many people don't find out they have it until they have an injury that gets them examined via ex-ray or ultrasound in the area). So I asked the doctor at his 6 month checkup, she examined him and said it was just a hairy patch, nothing more. From googling around today though, poor circulation/purple legs is actually very common among spina bifida babies and is due to the nerve damage etc.

I don't know if the ultrasound they took of the abdomen would show them if there was any issue with the spine, but if the doctor comes back and tells me there was nothing on the ultrasound, I'm going to bring this up and ask them to fully check out his spine so we know if its related.


----------



## lisaf

So the ultrasound they did was just of the iliac artery apparently. It came back all clear. Now they want to do the complete abdominal ultrasound that was originally ordered. I mentioned the spina bifida concerns and the assistant is going to check with the doctor and then call me back to tell me what the new ultrasound order will be and we'll have to have another ultrasound done.

I don't know if he's too old for the spina bifida ultrasound. If he is, the alternative would be an MRI which I know they have to sedate for so its a bigger deal and I'm not sure we would do it just yet (maybe wait for other signs to show up or signs that are treatable etc).

SIGH


----------



## BabyBoo36

Hey Lisa,

Just wanted to reassure you a little on the spina bifida front. You're right that there is a form of SB (spina bifida occulta) which is characterised by tufts of hair, or dimples etc. However this type isn't usually associated with nerve damage, so this would be unlikely to cause LO to have circulation problems at this young age. The type associated with nerve damage, and therefore possible circulation issues is SB mylomeningocele which would be VERY noticeable at birth.

My LO has a form of SB called spina bifida meningocele (sort of between the other 2 types - she had the spinal cyst but no nerve or spinal cord involvement) and has no circulation issues at all xx


----------



## lisaf

BabyBoo36 said:


> Hey Lisa,
> 
> Just wanted to reassure you a little on the spina bifida front. You're right that there is a form of SB (spina bifida occulta) which is characterised by tufts of hair, or dimples etc. However this type isn't usually associated with nerve damage, so this would be unlikely to cause LO to have circulation problems at this young age. The type associated with nerve damage, and therefore possible circulation issues is SB mylomeningocele which would be VERY noticeable at birth.
> 
> My LO has a form of SB called spina bifida meningocele (sort of between the other 2 types - she had the spinal cyst but no nerve or spinal cord involvement) and has no circulation issues at all xx

Thanks SO much for this reassurance!!! 

I talked to the nurse again, they're just going to order the abdominal ultrasound since he's too old now for the spinal ultrasound. We'll have a follow-up appointment afterwards with our regular pediatrican. I didn't want to do the MRI really but your info makes me relax that its not really a possibility :hugs:

I'm just grasping at straws to find out why his leg does this... nobody seems to have seen it happen so when I saw all the spina bifida moms describing basically what we had happen, it seemed to be a good explanation.


----------



## BabyBoo36

I can understand why you would think that, but I would think if the circulation issue was down to SB, the SB would have to be severe enough to have other effects - your LO would have nerve damage that was obvious (ie paralysis) for this to occur. My friends 26 year old son has SB occulta, and had no idea until he had a spinal x-ray at age 19! Other than a deep dimple in his bum, he had no signs, which is the usual case with SBO, whereas Freya's cyst showed up on her 20 week scan. 

Just done a bit of digging for you, and the only time I can find poor circulation in common with SB is with the more severe kind (mylomeningocele) which makes perfect sense due to the nerve damage. Honestly, if LO had this type, you would've known from scans, or certainly from birth if it was missed on scans xxx


----------



## Septie

Not to scare you - but with both the suspicious blue leg, and the hairy spot, I would still insist on seeing a spina bfida specialist, if the other exams don't find an explanation: Google "tethered cord", for instance. The neurological damage is progressive (as the kid grows), generally irreversible and first signs are often hard to notice (how do you notice bladder incontinence in a toddler?). You might just be lucky enough to have a visible very early symptom. My son had a haemangioma on his lower back, and an early ultrasound.


----------



## BabyBoo36

Septie said:


> Not to scare you - but with both the suspicious blue leg, and the hairy spot, I would still insist on seeing a spina bfida specialist, if the other exams don't find an explanation: Google "tethered cord", for instance. The neurological damage is progressive (as the kid grows), generally irreversible and first signs are often hard to notice (how do you notice bladder incontinence in a toddler?). You might just be lucky enough to have a visible very early symptom. My son had a haemangioma on his lower back, and an early ultrasound.

I agree she needs to pursue it, but tethered cord syndrome isn't usually associated with poor circulation until a much later stage ie once nerve damage has been done.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

I hope they figure it out soon. I'm a little surprised about the blase attitude about the hairy patch! 

I hope they get to it and don't fart around about it.


----------



## Ruth 1980

Hi lisaf! Just reading your post and very intrigued! Certainly sounds more like a local, vascular issue than SB to me. I have SB Occulta and some mild neural tethering but never in my 31 years have I had a leg do that! It's worth finding out if ur LO does have SB occulta but I really wouldn't spend too much time worrying about it if he has. It has never stopped me doing anything! And, my word!!! but ur little man sounds VERY advanced in his gross motor skills! Keep us posted :) and good luck x


----------



## lisaf

I appreciate the info girls. I don't know if an MRI is worth the risk at this stage? Full sedation? I wish I had known about the hairy patch being a sign earlier and we could have done an ultrasound when he was a newborn :(

We'll have a consult after the next ultrasound (having a little difficulty with the lab scheduling it... have to call back in a little bit)


----------



## lisaf

I don't know if I'm naive and reading into this too much, but it seemed to take him a lot longer than other babies to put any weight on his legs. Somewhere after 3 months of age, we noticed that all our friends babies who were even a month younger liked to stand on their feet, whenever we tried it, he just collapsed like he didn't know what they were for.

Within a week or 2 of trying, he suddenly started doing it and now appears to have very strong legs.


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Hope everything turns out okay hun xx


----------



## lisaf

Ruth 1980 said:


> Hi lisaf! Just reading your post and very intrigued! Certainly sounds more like a local, vascular issue than SB to me. I have SB Occulta and some mild neural tethering but never in my 31 years have I had a leg do that! It's worth finding out if ur LO does have SB occulta but I really wouldn't spend too much time worrying about it if he has. It has never stopped me doing anything! And, my word!!! but ur little man sounds VERY advanced in his gross motor skills! Keep us posted :) and good luck x

Thanks for the perspective. I know SBO isn't that big of a deal, so I wouldn't be terribly upset to find out he has it :) Just want to know if he does have it and if its related to this issue. It only turns blue when he's in a specific position, so I wonder if its an unusal position that most people wouldn't get into or if they would just naturally start to avoid it without realizing it?


----------



## Ruth 1980

I'm totally intrigued myself (im a physiotherapist), I do think it sounds vascular rather than spinal in nature tbh. So it's good that u have a vascular team to check him out. Sometimes arteries can have a funny kink in them so if u get in a certain position it cuts off the blood flow (where it wouldn't do it in another person, or ur other leg). I know u said they imaged LO's iliac artery but they wouldn't have seen the femoral artery in an abdo ultrasound. Maybe they will check out his femoral artery the next time. It's 1am here so I gotta go to bed but I'll be back on tmrw to catch up! Good luck :) x


----------



## summer rain

hope you get it figured out! xx


----------



## Breezy

lisaf said:


> So it happened again... we had my SIL take a picture this time.
> https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll165/bethijimika/misc012-1.jpg
> She said it actually gets worse than this but she didn't want to let it so just snapped the pic and moved him.
> (we're not sure if his hand is purple too... it looks like its just bad lighting and SIL didn't mention his hand, but we're having her check today - we're also switchign to disposables for the day to see if it happens with those or if the cloth are cutting into him funny)
> 
> 
> Called the doctor since they told me to if it happened again. We went to see the doc, he did a very thorough check of his circulation and he couldn't detect any issues with that at all. He called a vascular specialist and they are doing an ultrasound to check his belly to make sure there are no abnormalities there that might be causing this. But otherwise he's in such great health they're not really worried. I asked about heart conditions and he said there would be other indicators of poor health if it was related to his heart and it really just looks like a bad position that he got himself into.
> 
> It was super helpful to have the pictures since the doc could see that we weren't just crazy parents, lol.

This has nothing to do with the topic but your LO is so cute!!!!!

And I showed the pic to my dh and hes like "did you take that?" he thought it was a picture of our lo!!!! Men.


----------



## Spunky

Lisa - Glad to know they're taking it seriously and running all the tests. I was told James might need an MRI, but so far they've just done abdominal ultrasounds and blood tests. They've also scared me with the word biopsy, but hasn't been necessary yet. I have been reassured by them taking my concerns seriously and looking into his issues. I hope you find the reassurance/answers you're looking for :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

lol, thanks Breezy.. I think my guy is pretty darned cute too! I just love showing him off.

Spunky - if you don't mind sharing, what is the issue with your LO they are looking into? Any tips on keeping them distracted through the ultrasound? I had a hard time keeping him entertained when it was on his leg... I don't know if I'll be able to keep his hands off the sensor for the abdomen, lol!


----------



## Spunky

lisaf said:


> Spunky - if you don't mind sharing, what is the issue with your LO they are looking into? Any tips on keeping them distracted through the ultrasound? I had a hard time keeping him entertained when it was on his leg... I don't know if I'll be able to keep his hands off the sensor for the abdomen, lol!

James had calcifications in his liver since his 20 week ultrasound. so we had follow-up ultrasounds with a specialist at 26,27,35 weeks I believe. Then when he was born (8:43) he had an ultrasound (that day at 3pm!), one at 2 months, another at 5 months. The 2 month one he cried almost the entire time. They have done TORCH panels and liver panels and don't know why he has calcifications, but they don't want them to develop into scar tissue or liver damage, so we're just going to keep an eye on it since so far it's been the same since he was in me. We have 2 more rounds of ultrasounds/TORCH/liver panels with the specialist by the time he's a year, then we'll just do yearly with his pedicatirican to make sure things don't progress. 

Keeping them distracted... If you're allowed I would have him well fed before the appointment. Make sure you ask since they wanted him to be fasting for 2 hours for the 2 and 5 month appts. That was hard for him as he breastfeeds on demand and in a scary situation (like an ultrasound) he would like comfort which he usually finds at the boob. Once they did the empty tummy part I usually fed him and then he was in better humor and they could finish the ultrasound. I took a sippy cup of expressed milk last time, and since it was his first sippy cup that amused him for a while. My thought for your LO is bring a new toy: something he can stare at and play with. When James' hands were amused he wasn't trying to grab for the wand nearly as much. Hold his hands. I sang to him (he loves one song and I think I've sung it to him about 1,000 since he was born!). If he spaces out at phones/tvs/lights try to bring something like that. That's all I have, hope that helps!


Edited to add: Also, they made him lay flat on his back on the table - I couldn't hold him. So I kind of layed on my side next to him (on the opposite side from the technician) and curled around him (when he was 2 months) so I could be close to him and reassure him. He REALLY did not like being on his back, so that sucked.


----------



## Dalila

That is scary, I hope all is well and they figure it out :flower::hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Thanks for the tips.. singing worked this time for most of it.. I think I'll just have to bring a bag of tricks, lol :) Maybe a book or two since he is into those now or a teether etc


----------



## BabyBoo36

If he has to have an MRI - try not to worry. Freya had one at 8 weeks old and was sedated. Don't know how they'd do it in US, but here she was in hospital for a day (not overnight) was fasted am (that was the worse bit!) and sedated around 1.30pm with some liquid. Then she had the MRI at 2pm, slept until about 5pm, and once she'd had a feed and the nurses were happy she was back to her usual self w were able to go home. DH and I were given headphones, and were allowed in the scanner room with her throughout x


----------



## lisaf

next ultrasound is scheduled for Thursday morning. Please tell me how I'm supposed to keep a 7 month old from eating for 3-4 hours before a 9am appointment? :( NOT looking forward to this!!!


----------



## k4th

lisaf said:


> next ultrasound is scheduled for Thursday morning. *Please tell me how I'm supposed to keep a 7 month old from eating for 3-4 hours before a 9am appointment?* :( NOT looking forward to this!!!

Ooooh - that sounds tricky!! Have you ever done a dreamfeed? I'd be tempted to feed him at 5-6am so he might last without being too grumpy about it??? & feed him the second they finish with him! On the bright side - they're likely to be on time for a 9am appointment, could you imagine not feeding lo for 3-4 hours only to be told you're 3pm appointment is running late??

Hope they get to the bottom of it all & you're lo isn't too grumpy about the ultrasound :hugs:


----------



## Spunky

Good Luck with that! Like I said before that was one of the hardest parts! For me if I keep James busy enough he doesn't think about eating as much. Can you take him out? (Shopping for my family's christmas presents James looked around and loved looking at people). Does Daniel like a pacifier? James doesn't but he has been so amused by chewing on his fingers lately! Best of Luck! Looking forward to hearing the results!


----------



## lisaf

I guess I'll wake him up to feed at 5am or so... its just hard to get him to feed when he's not hungry, thats when he tends to bite me with his new teeth. I had enough trouble keeping him preoccupied DURING the ultrasound last time... I'm going to use up all my good material keeping him happy up until his appointment! Lol!

I guess a screaming baby might get me in faster? ;)
Daniel does take a pacifier, but only when tired really... I'll have to plan ahead and prepare well for this one!


----------



## mummy3

Lisa :hugs: Hes gorgeous hun!! Sorry to hear you're going through all this worry, hope you get answers soon.

For the MRI if you need one, Eilidh had one about a month and a half ago at 8 months, it went really well and she woke up normal and didn't have any ill effects. 9am is a good time! Lol we got stuck with a 3pm slot:dohh: I'd do a dream feed and I dont know how your hospital is up Eilidh was allowed breastmilk until I believe 5 hours prior and water/pedialite upto 2 hours before.:flower:


----------



## Septie

I believe breastmilk (unlike formula) counts as a clear liquid like water, as it is digested very very fast. Might be worth double-checking!


----------



## lisaf

I mentioned it, and I agree that it digests fast, but they said no :( Maybe I'll give him some water if he just won't settle though!


----------



## lisaf

Had the full abdominal ultrasound this morning... We woke up at 5am to feed him. He did very very well.. not fussy at all about not eating when he woke up. I brought lots of books and toys to entertain him. The tech said that he did better than any other infant she's had to scan :)

The tech also told me that she really didn't see anything... she was expecting something like a kink but didn't see anything like that, no abnormal masses etc. I guess we'll make an appointment with our regular pediatrician to see what he can think of.
The tech was telling me that its really not normal. I just don't know what to think at this point... its NOT normal, but does that necessarily mean its really potentially bad? I don't know that they're going to be able to find out why this is happening without more invasive tests, and I'm not sure if its something he needs to have looked at right now? Maybe a wait-and-see approach will be best?
Ugh, but if something more serious comes up, I'll never forgive myself.


----------



## MizzDeeDee

:hugs:

I am SOOO sorry you're not getting any answers. I don't even know what to say. Maybe your GP will have some more ideas on what is going on. 


:hugs:


----------



## BabyBoo36

Sorry you're no further on. Has it happened again? Could it just be the position he was slept in? x


----------



## lisaf

BabyBoo36 said:


> Sorry you're no further on. Has it happened again? Could it just be the position he was slept in? x

It only happens in that position.. but it shouldn't happen even if he's on the leg like that.

It happens whenever he lies like that.


----------



## CormacksGirl

Sorry the scan didn't show anything,hope you get some answers soon!x:hugs:


----------



## Ruth 1980

So sorry to hear you didn't get answers from the u/s Lisa :hugs: let's hope your pediatrician comes up with something in the meantime! Keep us postedhun xx


----------



## Septie

Ohhh, not sure if to say good or bad that they didn't find anything? The uncertainty must be awful:hugs:
To be honest, I would ask the GP how many cases they've seen (probably none - I've found the ped here to be useless as soon as sth is not common). If none, or just 1 or 2, I'd ask for referral to a specialist (perhaps a pediatric neurologist?), who may better be able to determine if invasive testing (MRI) is needed now, or if watchful waiting is sufficient for now, with a re-evaluation a bit later. Since everybody seems to agree it's not normal, I'd want to find out:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Yeah, I think I'd need to see a vascular specialist (though he has been consulting on this issue and is the one who picked which ultrasounds to do).
I think I'd rather have his heart examined before putting him under general anesthesia for an MRI. But I dont 'know if they will let me push for a test if they don't see it as a possibility.


----------



## Deeni

Hi lisaf, first off your LO is soooo cute! 

My LO sleeps in that same position and I have never seen his leg get like that. I would be worried too. My LO has had numerous health issues and my advise is to definitely follow your gut. If you feel like something is wrong, don't stop going to appointments, calling around, researching, etc until you have exhausted everything and/or feel settled about it. Otherwise as you said, you may always wonder if you should have done more. Unfortunately, it is so hard to find a good doctor who will truly care and spend time with you :( And then you get the added bonus of dealing with insurance companies, referrals, copays, etc. On top of all the worrying you may be doing. :hugs: 

Anyway, I am sure this is all common sense stuff. I hope you get some answers very soon! You are obviously a great mama to be doing all of this for him!


----------



## Spunky

Lisa - Glad the scan went well! I know how stressful the abdominal scan can be! Glad he was amused!

That sucks though that you have no answers. That's where I am right now with James. No bad news, but no news... Drives me insane, but I'm glad that they haven't found anything bad. Hope it gives you some comfort, but I hope they also refer you to someone that can come up with more of an explanation.


----------



## lisaf

Thanks girls, I'm going to talk to the pediatrician and see what he thinks. 

I am worried about putting him through invasive tests... what is the likely risk of this being a serious problem? How does that weigh up against the risk of doing more invasive tests? What potential issues could cause this and are they even treatable? etc... Its one thing to want answers, but I don't know if its worth the risk of general anesthesia to find out its one of 2 things.. one thing that isn't dangerous and one that isn't treatable if that makes sense... 
I'd be a lot more worried if there were ANY other health issues. In fact, the leg with the circulation issue is the one he mainly pushes off from when he's commando crawling. He stands great and he CAN push off with the other leg, just prefers this one.


----------



## snowflakes

:hugs:


----------



## SBB

Sorry you didn't get any answers. I think you're right about the invasive tests though, unless there's a possibility it's serious I'd avoid them and just wait and see. And go with your gut instinct. 

:hugs: 

X x x


----------



## Septie

lisaf said:


> Thanks girls, I'm going to talk to the pediatrician and see what he thinks.
> 
> I am worried about putting him through invasive tests... what is the likely risk of this being a serious problem? How does that weigh up against the risk of doing more invasive tests? What potential issues could cause this and are they even treatable? etc... Its one thing to want answers, but I don't know if its worth the risk of general anesthesia to find out its one of 2 things.. one thing that isn't dangerous and one that isn't treatable if that makes sense...
> .

These are all excellent questions - for a specialist (I think a ped won't know). I think the answer to these questions will guide you:hugs:


----------



## lisaf

Well, I finally saw it happen in person... this time it happened to his left leg :(

That makes me a bit more anxious though. I know from a few comments made that they've been looking at the arteries etc below the point where it splits since it only happened to the right leg... but now I'm worrying that the issue is happening above that point, and when he's on his side, the blood pools on the bottom side.
Its going to be a long wait for that appointment on the 10th :( I don't think its an urgent issue, but I just don't like having the worry in the back of my mind :(


----------



## Ruth 1980

Keeping an eye on ur progress here Lisa, roll on the 10th ASAP I say!! New years hugs x


----------



## Spunky

:hugs: I'd be worried too! Not too much time left though!


----------



## WW1

Have been stalking this thread. I hope you get some answers really soon and your LO is just fine xx


----------



## snowflakes

Lisa, Hope everything is going well!! I can only imagine how your feeling with trying to figure out what the heck is wrong with your LO. Well actually i can a little bit. Stay strong and Happy New Years!!!

xxx


----------



## austinsmom

Just know hun, they won't do any tests before considering risk/benefit. Long story short, my LO had several of her neck come back very questionable. She had to have a CT done under sedation. Results turned out normal (Thank God). I didn't want to put my LO through that, but I knew it had to be done, in case something were to ever come of it. I figured, if she ever got a fever, sniffle, cough... I'd always question those x-rays. So, I went ahead with the CT scan. 
In your situation, I'd be scared. After seeing the picture... I do think this is a serious issue. It's not easy... I urge you to continue your research, and trust your instincts. :flower:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

lisaf said:


> Well, I finally saw it happen in person... this time it happened to his left leg :(
> 
> That makes me a bit more anxious though. I know from a few comments made that they've been looking at the arteries etc below the point where it splits since it only happened to the right leg... but now I'm worrying that the issue is happening above that point, and when he's on his side, the blood pools on the bottom side.
> Its going to be a long wait for that appointment on the 10th :( I don't think its an urgent issue, but I just don't like having the worry in the back of my mind :(

Okay. I can see why you'd be concerned. :hugs:

I am so sorry you have to wait so long.


----------



## lisaf

We had our consultation with the pediatrician today. He was very reassuring about it. He says its just one of those things, is a bad position where the arteries are just getting pinched. He's seen it before about 20-30 times, usually in very fair-skinned babies, and by the time he's school-age it shouldn't be happening anymore. As he gains more fat and muscle the artery should no longer be so easily pinched.

He even said that we don't need to check on him and straighten him out unless we want to, that he's old enough and mobile enough to move in his sleep if he's in any discomfort. 
The next stage of tests are more invasive and risky, and it really may not be anything 'wrong' at all. He's glad we got the ultrasounds done since we know that there are no kinks or abnormalities that are causing this and its just the weird position.


----------



## Septie

Oh that's so wonderful news:thumbup: You must be so relieved, especially since he has seen this happen quite a few times before! My, the scares our LOs make us go through...


----------



## skris4

Glad to hear that Daniel is OK! I've said this before and I'll say it again, he is such a cutie!


----------



## janey1975

Oh, that is great news. I am so pleased for you. I bet you could have kissed pediatrician! Wonderful. I actually feel relieved for you. I hope in some small way you have celebrated x


----------



## lisaf

lol, if by celebrated you mean gone off to work, then yes ;)

Such a relief and to hear that it has happened before to other kids is reassuring.


----------



## Spunky

Glad to hear!


----------



## holidaysan

Great news ! x


----------



## SBB

Yay so glad to hear that! :yipee: what a relief! 

X x x


----------



## Karlie06

Great news!:thumbup:


----------



## CormacksGirl

Great news Hun!!x


----------



## Ruth 1980

Great stuff! I'm glad there's nothing to worry about. Always reassuring when they've seen it lots of times before. Now your mind can be at rest x


----------



## WW1

Great news :happydance:


----------



## MizzDeeDee

I'm glad everything came out okay.


----------



## Veck

So happy for you and your LO hun!


----------



## Neko

Glad everything is ok.

When Avery was younger her legs would go reddish purple if she was held in the wrong position. It's gotten better now that she's a year. She's a very fair baby too, so it's easy to notice if her skin is the wrong color.


----------



## snowflakes

I've been trying to keep up with your thread... But, obviously not doing to well with that! So sorry this is a bit late in coming, but I'm soooooo happy LO is ok! I bet you were jumping for joy! So happy for you..

xxx


----------



## Nicole1125

I have a 9 month old son right now and his leg turned dark purple when he was napping earlier today... I panicked! I scooped him up and was ready to call 911 but before I could grab my phone his leg went back to normal pretty fast... I ended up taking my lo to the emergency room and the er doc seemed to think it was fine... I'm still panicked even though they told me he's fine (waited for over an hour for a 30 second evaluation)... I'm up right now (good old google to the rescue) and I just wanted to take the time to thank you for this post... I feel like I might actually be able to go to sleep now.... So thank you for posting this helpful info... I'm still keeping an eye on my lo.. But I sure feel a lot better. So glad your baby is fine, hopefully my little man isl too :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm glad everything was ok in the end. That must have been such a relief! :)


----------

